# Supporttive Dad & Resources are Just Excuses



## TheHumanBot (Oct 3, 2013)

Continue from : 





> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...hers-aged-14-12-code-their-way-app-store.html


What about kids who never seen their father's ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 3, 2013)

Its a valid excuse till you are 18, you can't just disobey your parents and program all day instead of studying, playing.
They may not understand you and possibly you may fail to see things clearly and they may not be able to buy you all those shiny devices.

Once you get into college, its no more an excuse. Then you have to earn it and make it.

Just so you know ABSOLUTE MINIMUM iOS Development costs.. 

Appstore - 6000 per year.
MacMini - 50,000
Apple device - 20000

So that's about 90k .. adding keyboard, internet, screen.. oh and sure thing every 12 yr old kid's parent can buy this.

Well android dev its kind of cheap.. may be 10k something + 30k for PC.. but that's still sort of expensive for a 16yr old who better be preparing 
for college.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 4, 2013)

by the statement i read in thread is "if you don't have supportive dad you can't go big" is that what you all are saying ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2013)

Supportive mentor is one of the factor, to go big. The mentor can be a father, mother or whoever who supports you. 

 You may have talent hidden in yourself, but only a good mentor can dig it out to reveal the talent to you. He will provide necessary supplements, proper guidance to achieve your goal quickly and nurture a suitable environment for you. 

Even the *Carbon *turns to *Diamond*, under suitable temperature and pressure for a period of time, though i can admit that not all carbon can be turned to Diamonds..


----------



## srkmish (Oct 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Supportive mentor is one of the factor, to go big. The mentor can be a father, mother or whoever who supports you.
> 
> You may have talent hidden in yourself, but only a good mentor can dig it out to reveal the talent to you. He will provide necessary supplements, proper guidance to achieve your goal quickly and nurture a suitable environment for you.
> 
> Even the *Carbon *turns to *Diamond*, under suitable temperature and pressure for a period of time, though i can admit that not all carbon can be turned to Diamonds..



So we all should keep praying and wait for this mystical great mentor to better our lives?.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 5, 2013)

^exactly my point. people who will not find their mentor can't go big ?


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2013)

srkmish said:


> So we all should keep praying and wait for this mystical great mentor to better our lives?.


If you read my point clearly, i said "Supportive mentor is one of the factor, to go big."


----------



## reddick (Oct 5, 2013)

Of course , Mentor can b anybody but plays a vital role in transforming anybody's life. 
This remind me of 'Ekalavya' who practiced hard in front of his mentor's (Dronacharya) statue and acquire special archery skills  
But ,in vary rare cases, mentor may turns into a destructor of your skills as happened with Ekalavya later on


----------



## srkmish (Oct 5, 2013)

reddick said:


> Of course , Mentor can b anybody but plays a vital role in transforming anybody's life.
> This remind me of 'Ekalavya' who practiced hard in front of his mentor's (Dronacharya) statue and acquire special archery skills
> But ,in vary rare cases, mentor may turns into a destructor of your skills as happened with Ekalavya later on



Thanks for quoting a historically accurate incident as referenced in Page 237 of World History


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 5, 2013)

Their dad can afford! The topic is over...


----------

